# Queen suggestions



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Wildflower Meadows
https://wildflowermeadows.com/


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to beesource tomg15!

i'm just a small timer and don't have a breeder suggestion for you, 

but i am curious and wondering if you would be comfortable sharing the reason(s) why you want to mix up your stock going forward.

also, (again not trying to be nosey), can you share the reason(s) why you don't raise your own queens?


----------



## tomg15 (Feb 15, 2017)

We have been using a very very big breeder and feel like we may have better luck by going with smaller more involved breeders. Stock is fine but we have been getting way too many drone layers. We do not raise our own because we live up north and we rather not be gone too long.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

understood, and thanks for the reply. hopefully some of our commercial members will chime in with suggestions.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

http://www.rweaver.com/


----------



## tomg15 (Feb 15, 2017)

Have you used weavers? 32 is pretty high for bulk queens, though I realize many times you get what you pay for.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Do NOT buy any of those great Strachan NWC queens. AT your volume, I will never get mine.


Crazy Roland


----------



## tomg15 (Feb 15, 2017)

Anyone ever use woottons?


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

tomg15 said:


> Anyone ever use woottons?


Yes. I've bought Wooten several times. Mine were prolific and good foragers. Their genetics are now mixed into my mutt blend.


----------



## bbbbbbk8ebee (Feb 7, 2017)

I use a lot of Koehnen queens. probably 1200 or so of both their Italian and Carny. They are good bees. Some will disagree with that but that's gonna happen with any one that someone suggest. I use 5 or 6 different sources every year and my Koehnens are always the best going into almonds. But the Italians they sell will starve real quick if you dont keep an eye on it. It also depends on what you are looking for as far as spring build up, honey production, wintering and whatever else. I used about 800 from Shubert, Bee Happy apiaries last year. They were really good bees too, but much different than Koehnen. They are real conservative with honey stores and shut down when the flow stops. They came out of the sheds this January with plenty of honey still in the comb, but smaller clusters. Once we got some syrup and pollen sub on them tho they are just about caught up to the big huge Koehnen clusters that were a frame away from starvation. LOL they are also just a tad bit hotter than the Italians. Not unworkable hot, but a little more defensive. That doesn't bother me one bit if they are good, hardy bees and they are. Other than that, I used Wootens a few times. They are good too. I met a very nice couple at the Galveston convention this year that run a smaller operation and they seemed very proffessional and very particular in the way they choose breeders and run their operation. I can't give my word on their queens yet since I haven't tried them, but i will be giving them a shot this spring and I seriously doubt I will be dissapointed. The business name is Buzz's Bees. They would be worth a shot if you are looking for a smaller, more hands on business


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

of the 3 breeders we use, more of the Buzz's queens make it back to the almonds than the others. i like their carnis.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

What time frame will you need these queens. Would love for you to try my VSH queens.

Johnny


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Ive heard bad thing about wildflower meadows. Had some of Schuberts and they were terrible. Bunch of drone layers and supercedure. This year the Biggest hives I have in almonds are with queens from Brumley Apiaries in Orland and Zs Bees also in orland. Koehnens did good but tons of chalkbrood problems with the cordovans. I find raising my own cells is cheaper and less queen failures. If you ever call Brumley or Zs let them know that you need the big brood queens that they sell me.

Ruben.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

bbbbbbk8ebee said:


> I used about 800 from Shubert, Bee Happy apiaries last year. They were really good bees too, but much different than Koehnen. They are real conservative with honey stores and shut down when the flow stops. They came out of the sheds this January with plenty of honey still in the comb, but smaller clusters.


The ones that didnt become drone layers did well with similar results. I must have gotten a bad batch since bunch failed within a month.


----------



## tomg15 (Feb 15, 2017)

Broke-T said:


> What time frame will you need these queens. Would love for you to try my VSH queens.
> 
> Johnny


2nd- 3rd week in April


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry, sold out till First week of May.



tomg15 said:


> 2nd- 3rd week in April


----------



## J.Lee (Jan 19, 2014)

Thumbs up for Johnny Thompson at Broke T Queens. I recommend V.P. Queens Allegro.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Check out the Saskatraz projects


----------

